# Leather seat treatment



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just helped the misses buy a Mk2 Mini Cooper that comes with half leather seats, featuring black cloth with red leather. The leather isn't it bad condition with only some light crack/scratches in the drivers door side bolster. What do people recommend to clean/treat/seal/no idea how leather seats should be looked after!!

I think you get my question, basically recommendations on making them nicer for her and prolonging the life! (Of the seats!!)

Thanks guys


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh and I know you can't account for taste, but I also know Hoggy loves *red* too so she's not the only one :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Liquid leather been using it for years gives a nice OEM finish


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Leather car seats are sealed with a colour coat, effectively the leather is painted and is impervious to cleaners or treatments. Liquid Leather is good for untreated aniline leathers , some jackets , saddlery etc but when used on car seats it will clean surface grime and then evaporates, it does not soak into the leather. Any domestic non abrasive cleaning agent will work on car seats. If the seats are cracked, scuffed or the colour coat is worn away you will need to recolour and re-seal. DIY kits are available from Gliptone (also Liquid leather suppliers) or for a professional repair I have used Furniture Clinic for seat bolster repair.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

As far as cleaning/sealing products go, these are 2 of the best,

Dodo Juice Supernatural SNLC 500 Leather Cleaner and SNLS250 Leather Sealant, non greasy, keeps the original finish and the sealer stops ingression of dirt and fluids.

Just buy some foam applicator pads/micro fibres and a hour or so and you will be amazed at the amount of dirt you remove and the finished article.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gliptone is great stuff and smells perfect


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, managed to get a pic of the only really bad bit, the rest looks okay, just needs a bit of protection as a guess...



So will that need dying or something then?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

You could get a specialist to look at it, they won't charge silly money for just the bolster.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like giving mine a nice rub down with liquid leather.......

J
xx


----------

